# Changing my doctor to new local one



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi guys

I have recently moved and need to change my local doctor. 

Has anyone been through this process before? Do I need anything in particular?

BD


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I've just been through it in the Seville area. All I had to do was go to the local health center in my new town and fill out a form. They asked to see my Social Security card and TIE, and made the change effective immediately. 

It might work differently in another area of Spain since the public health services are run regionally, but that's how it was in Andalucia.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe it's the same here (Valencia) but as an EU citizen you will need your NEW padron (for your new address), your old health card and your residency certificate.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Just a FYI, they did NOT ask me to show them a padron with the new address when I changed my local doctor. I was surprised, but they told me that we have free choice to change our doctor, and that our choice of doctor is not tied to where we live.

The OP didn't ask about changing his address of record with Seguridad Social, which is a different process. I did it online here with a firma digital. You can also do it in person at an office of the Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social, or you can phone them at 901.50.20.50 and they will send you the proper form. It's important to change this address because if you are sent a doctor's appointment by post (say to see a specialist or for any special tests) they need to have your current address.

Again, this is how it worked in Andalucia, and it could be different in a different region of the country.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here you need a padron & rental agreement or escritura & that was the spanish neighbour ,just to change doctor in the same consultorio.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for your help guys.

Interestingly, my jestor contacted me today and told me I have to go to town hall for an e-signature, just wondering if it’s possible to kill two birds with one stone with this visit based on what one of the posts mentioned..?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kalohi said:


> Again, this is how it worked in Andalucia, and it could be different in a different region of the country.


It's written in the Andalucia health service patients' rights document that you can request a different doctor and don't have to give a reason. I didn't like mine, who was surly and kept losing test results, so I just went to the desk in the health centre with my tarjeta sanitaria and they allocated me a different one.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks for your help guys.
> 
> Interestingly, my jestor contacted me today and told me I have to go to town hall for an e-signature, just wondering if it’s possible to kill two birds with one stone with this visit based on what one of the posts mentioned..?


I don't know why your Gestor (sp) thinks you need an e-signature (digital signature) but certainly the town hall won't be able to help you change doctors.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I don't know why your Gestor (sp) thinks you need an e-signature (digital signature) but certainly the town hall won't be able to help you change doctors.


But the digital signature might enable you to enter areas of the health service website where you can request a change.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your help guys.
> ...


?I would like to advise you that the Tax Office is sending the letters by via Internet. So we have to apply for the e-signature for you.?

Apparently just started but in all honesty I tried to contact my bank via email the other day and they replied that I need one of these too.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BigDeezel said:


> ?I would like to advise you that the Tax Office is sending the letters by via Internet. So we have to apply for the e-signature for you.?
> 
> Apparently just started but in all honesty I tried to contact my bank via email the other day and they replied that I need one of these too.


Our gestor does our tax returns and they have their own digital signature. However, I wanted to check how many points my son has on his (Spanish) d/l so we all requested digital signatures.

Here in the province of Valencia this is done via 'Prop' and NOT the town hall.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Our gestor does our tax returns and they have their own digital signature. However, I wanted to check how many points my son has on his (Spanish) d/l so we all requested digital signatures.
> 
> Here in the province of Valencia this is done via 'Prop' and NOT the town hall.


Doesn't each place have their own digital signature ie the tax office, the town hall... I can't imagine that you would go to the town hall to get a digital signature that gives you access to tax issues, but may be I'm wrong... 
PS What is "prop"?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Doesn't each place have their own digital signature ie the tax office, the town hall... I can't imagine that you would go to the town hall to get a digital signature that gives you access to tax issues, but may be I'm wrong...
> PS What is "prop"?


No, as I understand it, the digital signature allows you to access any and all government websites.

PROP - Generalitat: Oficines PROP


----------

